# How Crap Is Crown!



## humulus (14/1/12)

Went down the coast to the olds with SWAMBO and the young fella,my party kegs were M/T so all Dad had was crown,jesus was it shit!
Its been a few years since ive had a "crownie"it definately hasent improved its got bloody worse!
At home now having a S/N Torpedo chalk and bloody cheese! :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## peaky (14/1/12)

Last time I had a Crown Lager I couldn't get through it. I actually had a VB a few weeks back and managed to get 2/3 through it before I really despised it. The Crownie though is probably the worst tasting beer I've had in a long time. Just my own personal opinion.....


----------



## Rowy (14/1/12)

humulus said:


> Went down the coast to the olds with SWAMBO and the young fella,my party kegs were M/T so all Dad had was crown,jesus was it shit!
> Its been a few years since ive had a "crownie"it definately hasent improved its got bloody worse!
> At home now having a S/N Torpedo chalk and bloody cheese! :icon_chickcheers:



Crown lager is up there with VB for most undrinkable beer. I have been to functions where they are free and nothing else is on so I have declined to drink. Thats how bad I think they taste. :icon_vomit:


----------



## beerdrinkingbob (14/1/12)

I used to drink pure blonde, Carlton draught etc,blissfully unaware, some times i wish i could turn the clock back prehomebrew, life was simpler at the bottle shop!!


----------



## Nick JD (14/1/12)

Isn't Crown just Fosters re-badged to take money off idiots who would never dream of drinking Fosters?


----------



## marksfish (14/1/12)

not sure how bad it is, as i knocked back half a slab offered by a contractor at xmas and let a workmate have it.


----------



## bradsbrew (14/1/12)

I had a relative telling me over christmas that 
Quote:

"Crown lager comes from the same fermenter as VB but it is the beer that comes from the top of the fermenter because the beer at the top is better because its further away from the yeast and thats why its called crown" 

This came from the same guy that posed the question "why is coopers more expensive than the real beers when its only homebrew?"

I just shut my mouth and didnt comment because that was easier. Although I was tempted to say that I thought it was called crown because it had a better head and would hold a crown better.

Cheers


----------



## peaky (14/1/12)

bradsbrew said:


> I had a relative telling me over christmas that
> Quote:
> 
> "Crown lager comes from the same fermenter as VB but it is the beer that comes from the top of the fermenter because the beer at the top is better because its further away from the yeast and thats why its called crown"
> ...



I've heard the same story. Hilarious :lol:


----------



## Jace89 (14/1/12)

Naaa boys its gotta be good, it's been aged!

I gerenally feel sorry for ppl who think crown is the best/finest Australian beer.


----------



## davo4772 (14/1/12)

Had one at Christmas. Has a weird unpleasant Nuttiness that all the cub beers seem to have. They sell the stuff by the truckload so it must be what people want.


----------



## dr K (14/1/12)

Crown "Lager" is a perfectably respectable brew, albeit over packaged and over priced.
It has,for its style, no faults whatsoever.
Sure its not Sierra Nevada Torpedo, but, guess what, its not meant to be.
If you really think Crown Lager is crap then perhaps you should explian why, expressions like bland or tasteless show at best lack of knowledge of beer tasting, you really need to point out the things that make it crap, for example if its close to water whats wrong with water.

K


----------



## peaky (14/1/12)

I'm not a beer tasting expert but I know what I like to drink and Crown is a long way from it. Water is great, nothing wrong with it. I would happily drink a water over Crown Lager any day. And as mentioned in my post above, this is just my personal opinion.


----------



## bradsbrew (14/1/12)

peakydh said:


> I'm not a beer tasting expert but I know what I like to drink and Crown is a long way from it. Water is great, nothing wrong with it. I would happily drink a water over Crown Lager any day. And as mentioned in my post above, this is just my personal opinion.



I like water too. But if I was out and crown was all that was on offer I would drink crownies all night, same deal with fourex or a few others. Couldnt do it with VB or fuckin SOL what the **** is that shit


----------



## dr K (14/1/12)

Crown "Lager" is a perfectably respectable brew, albeit over packaged and over priced.
It has,for its style, no faults whatsoever.
Sure its not Sierra Nevada Torpedo, but, guess what, its not meant to be.
If you really think Crown Lager is crap then perhaps you should explian why, expressions like bland or tasteless show at best lack of knowledge of beer tasting, you really need to point out the things that make it crap, for example if its close to water whats wrong with water.

K


----------



## jyo (14/1/12)

peakydh said:


> I've heard the same story. Hilarious :lol:



+1. Man I've heard this so many times. Because the beer from the top of the fermenter tastes so different from the beer at the bottom, hey :wacko:


----------



## emnpaul (14/1/12)

dr K said:


> Crown "Lager" is a perfectably respectable brew,



No. It doesn't deserve anyone's respect.


----------



## Cocko (14/1/12)

Nick JD said:


> Isn't Crown just Fosters re-badged to take money off idiots who would never dream of drinking Fosters?



I have heard that Foster Export, as in what you would get in UK, US etc.. is Crown...

From a very reliable drunk guy in a pub I had just met, so is probably true. h34r:


----------



## Nick JD (14/1/12)

dr K said:


> Crown "Lager" is a perfectably respectable brew, albeit over packaged and over priced.
> It has,for its style, no faults whatsoever.
> Sure its not Sierra Nevada Torpedo, but, guess what, its not meant to be.
> If you really think Crown Lager is crap then perhaps you should explian why, expressions like bland or tasteless show at best lack of knowledge of beer tasting, you really need to point out the things that make it crap, for example if its close to water whats wrong with water.
> ...



Seriously? It's a ******* terrible lager. The whole "Aussie Lager" style is terrible. Nationally embarassing actually.

http://beeradvocate.com/beer/profile/16023/1540/?ba=Cs1987

Find an even half-decent review in this lot (international). It has a BA score of 55 ... anything below 70 is "don't buy". The score it gets from the people who run the site is 31.


----------



## Lecterfan (14/1/12)

Last time I drank them, the blue label fosters and crown lager were obviously different beers, and for me I preferred the fosters to the crown. Kind of like saying I prefer stepping in dog shit to snorting rat shit. One is obviously preferable to the other, but not much of a comparison.


----------



## Cocko (14/1/12)

Lecterfan said:


> Last time I drank them, the blue label fosters and crown lager were obviously different beers, and for me I preferred the fosters to the crown. Kind of like saying I prefer stepping in dog shit to snorting rat shit. One is obviously preferable to the other, but not much of a comparison.



Whats wrong with snorting rat shit? h34r: 

:lol:


----------



## Fish13 (14/1/12)

i enjoyed crownies when they were pop tops. i think it is now just upper class VB...


----------



## staggalee (14/1/12)

It`s funny this topic came up......just last night I walked into one of my local pubs, usual Friday night crowd of brickies, laborers and whatever. There was 4 blokes at a table with glasses and a couple of jugs of water, and I says to the barman "what the ****`s going on there,Clarry?"
He just shook his head and said "oh them blokes, they`re homebrewers or somesuch....reckon they`d rather drink water than anything on tap. I wish they`d **** off, they`ll give the pub a bad name!"
"They`d rather drink water?", I echoed, amazed.
They looked like a bunch of bullshit artists to me


----------



## [email protected] (14/1/12)

bradsbrew said:


> I had a relative telling me over christmas that
> Quote:
> 
> "Crown lager comes from the same fermenter as VB but it is the beer that comes from the top of the fermenter because the beer at the top is better because its further away from the yeast and thats why its called crown"
> ...



I have also heard both these stories, almost word for word... :lol: 

Not worth your time/energy trying to explain otherwise


----------



## Lecterfan (14/1/12)

Cocko said:


> Whats wrong with snorting rat shit? h34r:
> 
> :lol:


 :icon_drool2:


----------



## kelbygreen (14/1/12)

I wont lie if its free I will drink it. Well I have drunk VB mid strength and it was free and goes past my 2 rules no shit beer or midstrength but **** it I dont care. I prob drink cat piss if it was free and got me pissed haha


----------



## emnpaul (14/1/12)

kelbygreen said:


> I have drunk VB mid strength and it was free. I prob drink cat piss if it was free and got me pissed haha



You already said you drank VB Gold. Is there another kind of cats piss I don't know about? :icon_cheers:


----------



## Nedelz (14/1/12)

dr K said:


> Crown "Lager" is a perfectably respectable brew, albeit over packaged and over priced.
> It has,for its style, no faults whatsoever.
> Sure its not Sierra Nevada Torpedo, but, guess what, its not meant to be.
> If you really think Crown Lager is crap then perhaps you should explian why, expressions like bland or tasteless show at best lack of knowledge of beer tasting, you really need to point out the things that make it crap, for example if its close to water whats wrong with water.
> ...



Dr K has a very valid point here.

What is it about Crown Lager that is so offensive when you drink it? Beer tasting is a personal opinion and very subjective. Therefore there is no right or wrong answer. 

Personally on a hot 35+ degree day, an ice cold crownie goes down a hell of a lot better then a SN torpedo....


----------



## Batz (14/1/12)

Nick JD said:


> Isn't Crown just Fosters re-badged to take money off idiots who would never dream of drinking Fosters?




Yes it is.


----------



## peaky (14/1/12)

Nedelz said:


> Dr K has a very valid point here.
> 
> What is it about Crown Lager that is so offensive when you drink it? Beer tasting is a personal opinion and very subjective. Therefore there is no right or wrong answer.
> 
> Personally on a hot 35+ degree day, an ice cold crownie goes down a hell of a lot better then a SN torpedo....




Yeah, it certainly does come down to personal opinion.

And on a stinking hot day you can have the Crownie and I'll have the Torpedo thanks! :chug:


----------



## kelbygreen (14/1/12)

yes paul XXXX is about the same maybe a little bit more enjoyable not by much though. Lucky I make shit beer so it isnt to bad lol


----------



## JDW81 (14/1/12)

kelbygreen said:


> I wont lie if its free I will drink it. Well I have drunk VB mid strength and it was free and goes past my 2 rules no shit beer or midstrength but **** it I dont care. I prob drink cat piss if it was free and got me pissed haha



I'm with you on this one kelby. Any port in a storm is my motto. Was at a wake a few months ago and the family decided to splurge on crownies for the night. I would have looked a right royal [email protected]&t if I'd refused. After about half a dozen the give-a-shit factor went out the window and I couldn't get enough. Bloody cracking evening it was (what I can remember) :icon_vomit: . Woke up the next morning with a top 5 hangover. I'd never buy a box myself though. Free is a different matter. 

JD


----------



## brettprevans (14/1/12)

Nick JD said:


> Isn't Crown just Fosters re-badged to take money off idiots who would never dream of drinking Fosters?


Have a search ;p... 

Thirsrtboy gives the lowdown on it here somewhere.


----------



## pk.sax (14/1/12)

What's wrong with some rum and coke when the choice of beer is as bleak as crownies, VB and xxxx.

Still can't get over the taste of xxxx gold :icon_vomit:. Can drink 1 VB. then ur cooled down even on a 35 degree day, what's the excuse for the second one?!


----------



## Nick JD (15/1/12)

Batz said:


> Yes it is.



Thought so. 

_[Says while drinking a flute of *NJD Cellars Finest Kolsch* with his pinky in the air]_


----------



## DUANNE (15/1/12)

bradsbrew said:


> I had a relative telling me over christmas that
> Quote:
> 
> "Crown lager comes from the same fermenter as VB but it is the beer that comes from the top of the fermenter because the beer at the top is better because its further away from the yeast and thats why its called crown"
> ...



this is the story that john elliot tells. except its from the same fermentor as fosters lager according to his story. he did own cub for a fair while so im inclined to believe it.coopers on the other hand is way less tasty than the worst infected homebrew i ever did.


----------



## hoppy2B (15/1/12)

Crown is delicious. :lol: 

....... compared to Sail and Anchor "premium lager". That stuff is revolting.

And yes I'm saying Crown is delicious because I never drink it, but its a good bet. Try a Sail and you'll know what I'm talking about.


----------



## bum (15/1/12)

BEERHOG said:


> he did own cub for a fair while so im inclined to believe it.


I totally trust CEOs to fully understand the processes of their businesses.


----------



## QldKev (15/1/12)

_The brewing process is similar for all Foster's beers as it is for beers produced by any brewer. However beers are differentiated by the raw ingredients, formulations, and the process variables, such as fermentation conditions and yeast type. In respect to Fosters and Crown Lager, the two products are differentiated in particular by their ingredients and fermentation conditions._

from this site

http://fostersau.custhelp.com/app/answers/...ger-the-same%3F 

Don't know how true, but it is the fosters web site


***************

But in this thread
http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...showtopic=45313

Thristy (who works there) claims it be the same


QldKev


----------



## Tim F (15/1/12)

dr K said:


> If you really think Crown Lager is crap then perhaps you should explian why, expressions like bland or tasteless show at best lack of knowledge of beer tasting, you really need to point out the things that make it crap, for example if its close to water whats wrong with water.
> 
> K



If something is bland and tasteless, how is it showing a lack of knowledge to say it is bland and tasteless?


----------



## drtomc (15/1/12)

Sure. But it's a bit like saying plain steamed rice is bland and tasteless. Sure, it is, but beauty is in the eye of the beholder, and context matters. Most of the time I prefer intense sipping beers, that doesn't mean that come a hot day after gardening or whatever, that's what I want to drink.

Still, my personal preference would be for something other than a crownie.

T


----------



## AndrewQLD (15/1/12)

I enjoyed several crowns at the club the other night, it might not be the hop/malt driven beer that most home brewers seem to favor but it's a clean, crisp tasting lager that's easy to drink and really displays no faults for it's intended style. In short I like it.

Andrew


----------



## bum (15/1/12)

drtomc said:


> Sure. But it's a bit like saying plain steamed rice is bland and tasteless. Sure, it is, but beauty is in the eye of the beholder, and context matters.


The issue isn't that people think Crown is consistently accidentally made entirely bland. The issue is that someone is telling people they can't express an opinion unless they can show the beer violates science somehow.


----------



## Nick JD (15/1/12)

I like this review:

_Don't get me wrong, I hate Crown Lager as much as any Aussie with a modicum of taste. Everyone knows that just because it's got a gold label and a cool-looking, unusual bottle, it's not necessarily a good beer. But I'm reviewing this even-handedly and without bias.

I wrote the above while admiring the apt head retention, ubiquitous lacing and perfectly effervescent body of the beer. Slightly too dark amber, but good appearance otherwise.

Smell: Not as bad as the non-premium offerings from Carlton, but there is nothing natural in there to speak of. Apart from a very faint maltiness (so distant it's hardly worth mentioning), there is a smell of preservative/adjunct. I don't recognise the chemical (I'm a chemistry student and have come to recognise the smell of chemicals I encounter regularly). Wait, what is this? This is meant to be a beer to enjoy, not sniffing the glass to determine whether it contains poison. The smell is better than Carlton or VB, but not what a beer should smell like.

Taste is where this beer is really let down. It looks good, it smells... inoffensive, but the taste is rough as guts. A little bit sour, a little bit adjuncty... it would taste better if it had no taste, and was just amber bubbly water with a head. It's been so long since I've bothered to drink one of these that I forgot how shite it was. Basically no different from your ordinary Australian macro, only I'm rating it more harshly because this is supposed to be premium. This doesn't stand up against Boag Premium or Squire Pilsener, other popular macros of a similar price and style. I can't think of any other Aussie macros like this, apart from the cheap Carlton and Tooheys offerings. Still, if you slam it down, drink it cold and out of the bottle at the footy, you won't notice the unpleasant ashy aftertaste. Someone spilt beer in this ashtray! No wait, it's how it normally tastes.

Mouthfeel is pretty crap too. Rough going down, though undoubtedly smoother than its non-premium cousins, the worst aspect is the sticky afterfeel... it doesn't taste like anything except nasty beer aftertaste, but it's sticky on the roof of my mouth.

Drinkability: If it's free, ice-cold, a hot sunny afternoon, and you're doing an activity to take your mind off the taste, and you've been working hard all day, this is fine to drink. Most Australians would be happier to drink this regularly than VB, merely because of its price and 'premium' allure. But it's not great. However, it does contain alcohol.

Attention All Crown Lager Drinkers - set your sights higher. It gets a LOT better than this! Non-Crownie Drinkers - Don't bother trying this, it is a complete and utter waste of time and an insult to our country that people pay $60 a case for this crap.

Serving type: bottle_


----------



## pk.sax (15/1/12)

Trouble with taking opinions on megaswill in australia is that everyone grew up with that shit. Its 'familiar'. My own tolerance for VB has gone up considerably.

I wouldn't imagine the yanks would write off their bud lights or coors out of the hand either, even if its the same level of blandness, they'd rate it higher than aussie bland piss.


----------



## manticle (15/1/12)

I actually find crown does have a flavour when not drunk freezing cold and it's a flavour I don't like. Last time I had one there was a distinct and to my palate out of balance sulphur edge. Kind of like a Carlton Draught someone had dropped an egg sandwich into.

Still drink it if it was free though - context is as important with beer drinking as with anything else and if I was with friends or work colleagues and someone bought me one I'd drink it and enjoy it.

No need to compare it to whoever's IPA or souped up Belgian thingamawhatsits. As far as pale lagers go, I reckon it's not particularly respectable.


----------



## bum (15/1/12)

practicalfool said:


> their bud lights or coors out of the hand either, even if its the same level of blandness


They have turned bland beer into an artform. Their megaswil makes ours look like IPAs.


----------



## esssee (15/1/12)

I am considering booking a day in a Corporate Lounge at a Melbourne Storm game for me and a few mates under the guise of a birthday celebration.

They tout "Unlimited Premium Beer", and then show a picture of Crown Lager. I would expect a bit better "Premiumness" for $220 a pop.

Through a mate, I went to the Chairmans Lounge for a Storm v Bunnies Semi Final a few years ago, and they were serving Crownies. A quick word to the Waiter had a fresh one delivered before the other one was finished. Shit, those Crownies tasted good.

It's amazing how tasty "free" is.


----------



## Nick JD (15/1/12)

bum said:


> They have turned bland beer into an artform. Their megaswil makes ours look like IPAs.



I had a Miller Gen-u-whine Draft in an airport a while back and I couldn't taste a damn thing. Nothing. Nada. 

I was astounded that beer could be made to taste like that. It was triumph of brewing in many ways.


----------



## jotaigna (15/1/12)

by the same logic the top half of the crownie should taste better than the bottom half, thats probably why there are accounts of pplo only gettin g through half of it.


bradsbrew said:


> I had a relative telling me over christmas that
> Quote:
> 
> "Crown lager comes from the same fermenter as VB but it is the beer that comes from the top of the fermenter because the beer at the top is better because its further away from the yeast and thats why its called crown"
> ...


----------



## Rowy (15/1/12)

I have always assumed I did not like Carlton products because of POR. Maybe I was wrong. Do you think that the offensive taste in Crown and VB are because of POR. Every Carlton beer has that same taste to me.


----------



## Muscovy_333 (15/1/12)

If we are going to pick on a beer, all i can say is Emu Bitter OR Swan Lager....whats going on there???


----------



## Duff (15/1/12)

QldKev said:


> _The brewing process is similar for all Foster's beers as it is for beers produced by any brewer. However beers are differentiated by the raw ingredients, formulations, and the process variables, such as fermentation conditions and yeast type. In respect to Fosters and Crown Lager, the two products are differentiated in particular by their ingredients and fermentation conditions._
> 
> from this site
> 
> ...



I went on the brewery tour at CUB Yatala and they mentioned that the difference with Crown is that it is matured longer than Fosters. Three days extra I recall.


----------



## emnpaul (15/1/12)

Why do these sorts of threads always remind me of this: *Homer*: Have a Duff, boys!
.
.
*Fritz*: Thank you. My English is not perfect, butI have to tell youyour beer is like *swill* to us. Do I have zat right? I'm saying zat only a swine vould drink zis beer?


Edit: And for what it's worth if I wanted a bland yet refreshing beer for a hot day I'd pay for an Emu Bitter before I drank a free Crown Lager. It's definitely no co-incidence that EB's made in WA.


----------



## black_labb (15/1/12)

Rowy said:


> I have always assumed I did not like Carlton products because of POR. Maybe I was wrong. Do you think that the offensive taste in Crown and VB are because of POR. Every Carlton beer has that same taste to me.




They use hop extract. POR can be used to make quite nice beers. 

Crown is not an excellent example of premium beer, but it is an excellent example of the effects of marketing


----------



## alfadog (15/1/12)

...


----------



## iralosavic (15/1/12)

I was at a wedding that didn't have any beer on tap (I know!), but the fridge had crownies. Just about everyone was drinking them... I thought, "they're free, so why not". I was disappointed and moved onto imported Heineken immediately after that, which was a vast improvement. While Heineken isn't sensational either, at least European macrobreweries have a little more respect for their consumers.


----------



## sama (15/1/12)

black_labb said:


> . POR can be used to make quite nice beers.
> 
> Crown is not an excellent example of premium beer, but it is an excellent example of the effects of marketing



+1 ..Nothing wrong with POR,readily available,cheap, good bittering flowers.


----------



## hoppy2B (15/1/12)

sama said:


> +1 ..Nothing wrong with POR,readily available,cheap, good bittering flowers.



Hop Products Australia reckon you can use their POR for late additions. I can't wait to try that. :lol:


----------



## manticle (15/1/12)

PoR is not what is wrong with (some) mainstream aussie pale lagers.


----------



## emnpaul (15/1/12)

manticle said:


> PoR is not what is wrong with (some) mainstream aussie pale lagers.




Are you talking about that flavour BribieG calls "Mouse Plague"? I find that to be far and away the most objectionable thing about Aussie beers.


----------



## CONNOR BREWARE (15/1/12)

I guess it would be great if the masses liked better beer, maybe the prices would come down. But they love mega swill so **** it, let them be. I decided long ago not to slander another mans beer choice, best not to be a pretentious prick I think. Seems to spike their interest when you don't turn your nose up at their beer but happily hang out while tucking into a nice IPA or some such crafty delight.

But yeH crownies are shit. Oh and the bloke who had a stab at WA due to EB. We do alright for micros over here and uni brewing courses so EB is just there to remind us to never go back to the way things once were. Also helps keep the domestic violence levels sustainable and ensures dogs are getting their beatings.


----------



## pk.sax (15/1/12)

emnpaul said:


> Are you talking about that flavour BribieG calls "Mouse Plague"? I find that to be far and away the most objectionable thing about Aussie beers.


Bless his Sardinian soul.


----------



## super_simian (15/1/12)

We used mice for an experiment in year 10 science (13 odd years ago now) and every time a Draught gets waved in my general proximity, I'm right back there in that stinking science lab; wet newspaper and mousepiss. As much as I don't like to turn down a free beer, I will if it's Carlton. Or Tooheys. Although I don't notice it to the same extent in VB or MB (in a blind 3 way tasting.)


----------



## emnpaul (15/1/12)

Duke of Paddy said:


> Oh and the bloke who had a stab at WA due to EB.



Easy Tiger. Actually I wasn't having a stab at all. I remember back on my honeymoon, going through about 3 jugs while sitting in the sun outside the pub on Rotto waiting for the ferry back to Freo and thinking "wouldn't call it nectar of the gods, but it goes down alright in this heat". A dry and scorching heat that is common to WA. Hence the beer being the way it is. Low flavour, low bitterness, watery, but generally inofensive and scullable. 

My point being there is a time and a place for everything, but I *Still *haven't figured out a time or place I'd enjoy a Crown Lager.


----------



## manticle (15/1/12)

emnpaul said:


> Are you talking about that flavour BribieG calls "Mouse Plague"? I find that to be far and away the most objectionable thing about Aussie beers.



Not sure. I put it down to lager yeast being used at higher temps and cellaring time being reduced to a minimum but I could be wrong.

Drink a pilsner urquell, budvar, kruscovice, DAB or Kozel at 7-10 degrees and a CUB offering (MB, VB, CD, crown) at the same temp. There's a wrong flavour that makes you want to either freeze the beverage or drink something else. It's not Pride of ringwood - while that is distinctive, to me it's distinctive in a good way in the right beer. It's not flawless, well brewed beer as much as anyone would have you think differently. Thta's why they recommend drinking icy cold - everyone thinks warm beer tastes bad whereas it actually shouldn't (even if you prefer it cooler).

I don't find all aussie mainstream lagers have this character either - I don't mind a few of the James Boag's offerings (some corn/dms character is the biggest flaw I can find and it's not stupidly high - even budvar has an element of this too).


----------



## Mattress (15/1/12)

My names Mattress and I'm a reformed Crown Lager drinker :unsure:


----------



## bradsbrew (15/1/12)

emnpaul said:


> Easy Tiger.




Ted ?


----------



## emnpaul (15/1/12)

bradsbrew said:


> Ted ?




Silo Ted? No. 'Fraid not.


----------



## Fish13 (15/1/12)

so sory but emu bitter was the most bitter beer on the market at one stage adn then the recipe changes.

if you wanted the wife beater and the rest you drank export! never ever confuse the green can with teh red and white can!

Only thing export is good for is cooking bread with or bribing collie people for marron!


----------



## emnpaul (15/1/12)

fish13 said:


> so sory but emu bitter was the most bitter beer on the market at one stage adn then the recipe changes.
> 
> if you wanted the wife beater and the rest you drank export! never ever confuse the green can with teh red and white can!
> 
> Only thing export is good for is cooking bread with or bribing collie people for marron!



I'm guessing I tasted it after the recipe change. At that time, 2003, I'd have said it was about the same IBU as Spewies New. I also didn't brew or know what real beer was supposed to taste like. Being a tourist I approached the situation with a when in Rome phillosophy and thougt EB was the better of Emu Export, Swan Lager and some other Swan that I can't remember. 

I too would bribe some one from Collie for Marron if the opportunity arose, don't you worry about that. :wub:


----------



## stux (15/1/12)

peakydh said:


> Last time I had a Crown Lager I couldn't get through it. I actually had a VB a few weeks back and managed to get 2/3 through it before I really despised it. The Crownie though is probably the worst tasting beer I've had in a long time. Just my own personal opinion.....



Quite enjoying the occasional Vic Pale Lager tho 

Between that an Carlton Draughts and Cooper's Pale


----------



## pk.sax (15/1/12)

HTe vic pale lager is OK tasting (or lack of it).. does give me the bloated feeling though. Never bought any again. Also, turns out my workmates do actually like good beer! I was never sure as they can down xxxx gold stubbies like water, so it was a very nice surprise


----------



## Yob (15/1/12)

what do you mean you dont like crownies?


----------



## argon (15/1/12)

dr K said:


> Crown "Lager" is a perfectably respectable brew, albeit over packaged and over priced.
> It has,for its style, no faults whatsoever.
> Sure its not Sierra Nevada Torpedo, but, guess what, its not meant to be.
> If you really think Crown Lager is crap then perhaps you should explian why, expressions like bland or tasteless show at best lack of knowledge of beer tasting, you really need to point out the things that make it crap, for example if its close to water whats wrong with water.
> ...



Think of it this way... What it's meant to be, in it's ingredients, are those that i do not enjoy. I appreciate it's a well put together beer, but i do not enjoy the flavours present.

In the same way, a shitty design by a crappy Architect built by an excellent builder will yield a shitty building.


----------



## emnpaul (15/1/12)

argon said:


> Think of it this way... What it's meant to be, in it's ingredients, are those that i do not enjoy. I appreciate it's a well put together beer, but i do not enjoy the flavours present.
> 
> In the same way, a shitty design by a crappy Architect built by an excellent builder will yield a shitty building.



Perhaps then we should respect the brewer and not the brew. 

Well done Thirsty Boy. I take my hat off to you, Sir.


----------



## manticle (15/1/12)

I don't think it is a well put together beer. I think it's a deliberately rushed, homogenised beer that's marketted well (well enough to make people think the price tag is justified). It doesn't hold up against other beers in the same category (premium pale lager).

The thing that irritates me most about crown is that it's shit beer marketted at yuppies who don't know any better but pretend they do. Other CUB beers are marketted at supposed non pretentious 'beer ' drinkers (because beer is beer right?) but crown is the same shit with a pretentious image and a pretentious price tag. Market any pale lager as a working man's beer, drunk cold after a day's work and somehow it doesn't irk me nearly as much. It it what it is. Crown on the other hand, is what it isn't (or isn't what it pretends to be anyway).


----------



## jyo (15/1/12)

fish13 said:


> Only thing export is good for is cooking bread with or bribing collie people for marron!



This gave me a chuckle mate! Wouldn't you fare better bribing Collie people with a bag of dried cabbage leaves h34r: 

Emu Bitter used to be a fairly clean, easy drinking beer. It had some slight bready, grainy flavour and half decent bitterness. I haven't tried it since they recently dropped the ABV to 4%, though I would buy an EB over any Carlton beers anyday.


----------



## Fish13 (15/1/12)

jyo said:


> This gave me a chuckle mate! Wouldn't you fare better bribing Collie people with a bag of dried cabbage leaves h34r:
> 
> Emu Bitter used to be a fairly clean, easy drinking beer. It had some slight bready, grainy flavour and half decent bitterness. I haven't tried it since they recently dropped the ABV to 4%, though I would buy an EB over any Carlton beers anyday.



na most collie people prefer export to dried cabbage leaves... although there is a panic room at the collie hospital...

yeah they completely changed the recipe john too!!! i remember it coming it shorty cans so you do shotguns easier


----------



## Rowy (15/1/12)

emnpaul said:


> Are you talking about that flavour BribieG calls "Mouse Plague"? I find that to be far and away the most objectionable thing about Aussie beers.




Not sure what it is but there is a definite taste to VB, Carlton Draught and Crown that is terrible. Other Australian commercial beers don't seem to have it. Not sure what it is.


----------



## Robbo2234 (15/1/12)

Every year work gives me a case of crown!

Every year I swap it at Dans for something good!


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (15/1/12)

If I went to a Party, ( read backyard wedding) and the choice was VB, Crown, TED or some other mega, I prob would go a Crown, simply because I know it is bland and boring, and drinkable against the others...

I remmember going to a party and they had Tooheys Old stubbies in the tub... funny how I was only one of few who drank them..and when thay ran out, we where all going ..." um...yeah...nothing good left in the tub "

Gimme old over Crown any day


----------



## stux (16/1/12)

jyo said:


> +1. Man I've heard this so many times. Because the beer from the top of the fermenter tastes so different from the beer at the bottom, hey :wacko:



I dunno about you, but when I've kegged a triple batch each keg had a noticably different flavour. I kegged the beers from the tap. 

I've also heard of people kegging in parallel rather than serially in order to homogenise the beer


----------



## stux (16/1/12)

emnpaul said:


> Are you talking about that flavour BribieG calls "Mouse Plague"? I find that to be far and away the most objectionable thing about Aussie beers.



Can't stand the mouse house flavour... also get washing water...

but if PoR is so bad... then why don't I mind CPA?

But XXXX isn't so bad... and I don't think it uses PoR? does it?


----------



## pk.sax (16/1/12)

Xxxx :icon_vomit:
It's cluster hops btw, I'm never going near them.


----------



## mfeighan (16/1/12)

Crown on special is cheaper than VB on special.....


----------



## jyo (16/1/12)

Stux said:


> I dunno about you, but when I've kegged a triple batch each keg had a noticably different flavour. I kegged the beers from the tap.
> 
> I've also heard of people kegging in parallel rather than serially in order to homogenise the beer




Interesting. Though I'll have to take your word, mate, seeing that I've never fermented anything larger than 25l. My next brew I will bottle two from the start of the pour, then keg, then two bottles at the end and do a side by side comparison. If they taste different, I will suck eggs  
Cheers.


----------



## pcmfisher (16/1/12)

I get offended when Crown is referred to as a Premium beer.

Not by a long shot if you ask me.


----------



## komodo (16/1/12)

I'm betting the sales figures for crown suggest its not crap.

You don't like a Mazda - dont buy a Mazda. Doesn't make Mazdas a crap car. Just means it doesn't fit your needs or taste in vehicle.

Australian lagers were designed to be drank ice cold and to be thrown down nice and easy. They are a thirst quencher more than anything and I have to admit after a hard slog in the factory over the holidays doing some clean up work for the new year I went to grab a beer. Now I brew at work so I had some homebrews (Doc Smurtos Golden Ale) in the fridge on the mezzanine. But instead I went to the fridge in the board room and grabed a couple of VBs. Cause **** me I was hot, sweaty and tired. I just wanted something with a bit of a bubble and some very mild bitterness that was ice cold. Hit the spot for me. I didn't want something that was packed full of flavour with enough bitterness in the heat to make my mouth do a contortionist act, which is what the DSGA would have been to me in the heat and the way I was feeling. 

VBs current marketting campaign is something along the lines of 'The best* ice cold *beer'...

Would I buy a slab of crownies? No. Not for me - but if I was throwing a party sure I'd buy a slab or two for guests. I don't really drink drink burbon either but I'd buy a bottle or two for guests also. 
If I was at a party and crownies were the beer that was available would I drink it - sure. 

As for fosters. I believe fosters is brewed to slightly difffernt recipes around the world (I could be wrong though I'm sure someone like TB could give us the low down) to suit the local markets which is why fosters is so popular in the UK where over here its barely stocked. I also believe (though again I could be wrong - its happened in the past) that crown is the old "fosters export" with some much better marketting.


----------



## bignath (16/1/12)

manticle said:


> I don't think it is a well put together beer. I think it's a deliberately rushed, homogenised beer that's marketted well (well enough to make people think the price tag is justified). It doesn't hold up against other beers in the same category (premium pale lager).
> 
> The thing that irritates me most about crown is that it's shit beer marketted at yuppies who don't know any better but pretend they do. Other CUB beers are marketted at supposed non pretentious 'beer ' drinkers (because beer is beer right?) but crown is the same shit with a pretentious image and a pretentious price tag. Market any pale lager as a working man's beer, drunk cold after a day's work and somehow it doesn't irk me nearly as much. It it what it is. Crown on the other hand, is what it isn't (or isn't what it pretends to be anyway).




Well said Manticle, and on this point about rushed process.....

Was at a mates head wetting ceremony after he had his first child on friday night just gone, and one of our joint guests is an employee of CUB. He knows i brew all grain and was keen to try some of my offerings (which he liked a lot), and in the process of talking about beer, started telling me that you'd be surprised just how quick the process is for most of their beer range. 

I said "how quick is quick?" 

he replied with "from start to finish, we can knock out a batch in just over 2 days".

Not sure how much truth is in that, or if he's talking out of his arse, but i found it interesting nonetheless. 

Anyone able to shed some light on this? TB?

What could they be doing to get a batch done from mash in to in a bottle in less than 3 days?


----------



## Mikedub (16/1/12)

slightly off topic, but do you think Michael Hussey didnt get the memo yesterday on how to hold his VB during a photo,
Clarke seems to know whats best for it


----------



## hoppy2B (17/1/12)

Big Nath said:


> Well said Manticle, and on this point about rushed process.....
> 
> Was at a mates head wetting ceremony after he had his first child on friday night just gone, and one of our joint guests is an employee of CUB. He knows i brew all grain and was keen to try some of my offerings (which he liked a lot), and in the process of talking about beer, started telling me that you'd be surprised just how quick the process is for most of their beer range.
> 
> ...



They must pitch a lot of yeast! :blink: They obviously forgo secondary fermentation and filter the beer. No surprise then that homebrewers don't like their beer. :mellow:


----------



## CONNOR BREWARE (17/1/12)

Big Nath said:


> Well said Manticle, and on this point about rushed process.....
> 
> Was at a mates head wetting ceremony after he had his first child on friday night just gone, and one of our joint guests is an employee of CUB. He knows i brew all grain and was keen to try some of my offerings (which he liked a lot), and in the process of talking about beer, started telling me that you'd be surprised just how quick the process is for most of their beer range.
> 
> ...


Way to fast according to head ex brewer at swan and current worker there who talked about it last year. Swan produces heaps of mega swill under license in WA and I seem to remember the guys in the know talking fermentation of 5 or 6 days and then it goes to bright beer tanks where I think they hold 80,000 liters each. Can't remember at what stage the beer was blended but that's more time. Maybe he was talking about a particular stage during the process when he said two days.


----------



## bignath (17/1/12)

Duke of Paddy said:


> Way to fast according to head ex brewer at swan and current worker there who talked about it last year. Swan produces heaps of mega swill under license in WA and I seem to remember the guys in the know talking fermentation of 5 or 6 days and then it goes to bright beer tanks where I think they hold 80,000 liters each. Can't remember at what stage the beer was blended but that's more time. Maybe he was talking about a particular stage during the process when he said two days.




yeah that's what i thought, that it was a particular process. but i quizzed him about it and asked him to clarify, and he definitely indicated they can knock out an entire batch from doughing in, to being on the bottling line in that amount of time.

Obviously talking crap. 

Didn't believe him in the first place, just thought i'd ask the question here anyway.....

cheers,

BN


----------



## CONNOR BREWARE (17/1/12)

Big Nath said:


> yeah that's what i thought, that it was a particular process. but i quizzed him about it and asked him to clarify, and he definitely indicated they can knock out an entire batch from doughing in, to being on the bottling line in that amount of time.
> 
> Obviously talking crap.
> 
> ...


Hmmm, makes you wonder if he deserved any home brew in the first place...


----------



## Thirsty Boy (18/1/12)

> What could they be doing to get a batch done from mash in to in a bottle in less than 3 days?



yep, either not knowing what they're talking about in the least, or just plain not telling the truth.

I buy crownies for relatives who are sure its better than other beer..... I dont buy it for me.


----------

